# Why do gravity fed tanks even still exist?



## Feliks Karp (6/1/17)

I was recently gifted a super cool tank by a super cool forum member, and although I am really enjoying it, I can't wrap my head around why this design is still being produced over the "RDTA" bottom fed design, just the fact that I have to remember to close my juice ports before filling feels ridiculous to me over mainly using RDAs and RDTA's. Air blocks, possible leaks, etc all small but seems to me to be overly complicated for the tank design.

So any insight as to why this is still a popular design?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (6/1/17)

what tank is it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (6/1/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> I was recently gifted a super cool tank by a super cool forum member, and although I am really enjoying it, I can't wrap my head around why this design is still being produced over the "RDTA" bottom fed design, just the fact that I have to remember to close my juice ports before filling feels ridiculous to me over mainly using RDAs and RDTA's. Air blocks, possible leaks, etc all small but seems to me to be overly complicated for the tank design.
> 
> So any insight as to why this is still a popular design?


Because its easier for the juice to flow downhill to the wicks instead of uphill against gravity like the Avo.
Better wicking, better flavour, both Kayfun 5 and Rose 3 say so.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (6/1/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> I was recently gifted a super cool tank by a super cool forum member, and although I am really enjoying it, I can't wrap my head around why this design is still being produced over the "RDTA" bottom fed design, just the fact that I have to remember to close my juice ports before filling feels ridiculous to me over mainly using RDAs and RDTA's. Air blocks, possible leaks, etc all small but seems to me to be overly complicated for the tank design.
> 
> So any insight as to why this is still a popular design?





shabbar said:


> what tank is it?



yeah... if you want to say things like that .. BE SPECIFIC RDTA's are really great. Some companies don't monitor their competition. They only look at their own specialty, and what they think is selling well - according to no previous stats of a new product. People aren't thinking like Geekvape does when creating new products. Avocado for life  Sexy avo guacamole flavours! Life is enriched! ♥ ∞

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (6/1/17)

You're far off


blujeenz said:


> Because its easier for the juice to flow downhill to the wicks instead of uphill against gravity like the Avo.
> Better wicking, better flavour, both Kayfun 5 and Rose 3 say so.


- Super incorrect. you're not holding your mod properly if you're juice isn't wicking in the avo. Your vape must be horizontal so that the juice is touching your coils WHILE you are pulling. It's the smoothest tank ever. You will NEVER leak.. 

With the RTA's Your juice flows down - OUT the airholes- While your mouth is pulling it up
The - Avo = High Consistency - And access to your build deck - It's minimal effort with mind blowing results. - Never leaks -when refilling -because the pressure of you inserting juice is pushing it past the coil etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/1/17)

shabbar said:


> what tank is it?



It's a merlin mini, nothing wrong with the tank itself, just the general gravity feed system in general seems out dated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Schnappie (6/1/17)

Discussions like this is why I love this forum! To see all the opinions and preferences goes a long way in helping me make up my mind on purchases!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (6/1/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> It's a merlin mini, nothing wrong with the tank itself, just the general gravity feed system in general seems out dated.


Decent tank, I have one, by the way it has no juice control as @daniel craig pointed out in another thread.
Serpent Mini 25 has the same style, ask Rob about the flavour. 
Its cheaper to make and mostly relies on the end user to wick correctly to prevent leaks.
I would class it more as a vacuum style tank much like the Kayfun 3.1 and Russian 91% from back in the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (6/1/17)

I think the popularity of stock coils will keep gravity-fed tanks in business. Has anybody found an RDTA with a stock coil? I can't think of one off-hand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (6/1/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> You're far off
> 
> - Super incorrect. you're not holding your mod properly if you're juice isn't wicking in the avo. Your vape must be horizontal so that the juice is touching your coils WHILE you are pulling. It's the smoothest tank ever. You will NEVER leak..
> 
> ...



I dont have an Avo, wasnt talking about leaking, but juice flow path.
Heres a blackboard lesson, hopefully easier to follow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/1/17)

blujeenz said:


> Decent tank, I have one, by the way it has no juice control as @daniel craig pointed out in another thread.
> Serpent Mini 25 has the same style, ask Rob about the flavour.
> Its cheaper to make and mostly relies on the end user to wick correctly to prevent leaks.
> I would class it more as a vacuum style tank much like the Kayfun 3.1 and Russian 91% from back in the day.



Please link the thread, cause mine distinctly has a cover that slides over the juice ports.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schnappie (6/1/17)

RichJB said:


> I think the popularity of stock coils will keep gravity-fed tanks in business. Has anybody found an RDTA with a stock coil? I can't think of one off-hand.


I think the ijoy combo rdta has I might be mistaken


----------



## blujeenz (6/1/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Please link the thread, cause mine distinctly has a cover that slides over the juice ports.


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/merlin-mini-rta-by-augvape-review.t32225/page-2

Actually @daniel craig emailed Augvape to check and they said it definitely wasnt designed with flow control.

My post that had me nibbling on some crow pie. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/merlin-mini-rta-by-augvape-review.t32225/page-2#post-476388

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (6/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> I think the ijoy combo rdta has I might be mistaken



Yes, you're right, it has a 0.3Ω stock coil. The others - Avo, Limitless Plus and Classic, Azeroth, Theorem - all seem to be rebuildables only.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (6/1/17)

blujeenz said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/merlin-mini-rta-by-augvape-review.t32225/page-2
> 
> Actually @daniel craig emailed Augvape to check and they said it definitely wasnt designed with flow control.
> 
> ...


Not to worry @blujeenz , After a while I learned to actually develop a liking to "crow pie". There have been times it was my staple diet!

(Edit: After all it was all my dearly departed ex wife could prepare without burning it.)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (6/1/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> I was recently gifted a super cool tank by a super cool forum member, and although I am really enjoying it, I can't wrap my head around why this design is still being produced over the "RDTA" bottom fed design, just the fact that I have to remember to close my juice ports before filling feels ridiculous to me over mainly using RDAs and RDTA's. Air blocks, possible leaks, etc all small but seems to me to be overly complicated for the tank design.
> 
> So any insight as to why this is still a popular design?



I have the smok beast TFV8 and I don't close the air holes when refilling. It never leaks. It's also gravity fed. Works perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/1/17)

blujeenz said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/merlin-mini-rta-by-augvape-review.t32225/page-2
> 
> Actually @daniel craig emailed Augvape to check and they said it definitely wasnt designed with flow control.
> 
> ...




Thanks, I see now that is also what I took as juice control, maybe it was an abandoned idea in this tank, because I have no idea why there would be a (not)control ring that partially covers the wells...very bizarre.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/1/17)

zadiac said:


> I have the smok beast TFV8 and I don't close the air holes when refilling. It never leaks. It's also gravity fed. Works perfectly.



There are a lot of good tanks that don't have the draw backs I mentioned, but it seems as though a small design error can introduce them where a bottom fed system just seems to have a much wider margin for error in their design.


----------



## daniel craig (6/1/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Thanks, I see now that is also what I took as juice control, maybe it was an abandoned idea in this tank, because I have no idea why there would be a (not)control ring that partially covers the wells...very bizarre.


With the covering, there's a gap which allows for wicking. I haven't had any wicking issues with my "JFC" closed. There's no harm in leaving it opened though. If you need that extra wicking capabilities, you can leave it open.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/1/17)

daniel craig said:


> With the covering, there's a gap which allows for wicking. I haven't had any wicking issues with my "JFC" closed. There's no harm in leaving it opened though. If you need that extra wicking capabilities, you can leave it open.


Yeah thank you, I just saw now in your thread the close up images, very strange design, I haven't had any issues with this tank so far, I probably should have worded my OP better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/1/17)

Top coil tanks where the standard for a while then bottom coils come about and a mini industry revolution happened. Go google Genesis style atty. In 3years we have come back full circle. If you have a look at a Smok RSST you'll see what the Avo is based on. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Polar (6/1/17)

daniel craig said:


> With the covering, there's a gap which allows for wicking. I haven't had any wicking issues with my "JFC" closed. There's no harm in leaving it opened though. If you need that extra wicking capabilities, you can leave it open.


Might be purely aesthetic in function. Don't have the MM, but I know its well designed. Don't see Augvape implementing juice flow control that doesn't work. Also, their description doesn't mention JFC...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/1/17)

Polar said:


> Might be purely ascetic in function. Don't have the MM, but I know its well designed. Don't see Augvape implementing juice flow control that doesn't work. Also, their description doesn't mention JFC...


Agreed. I wouldn't expect JFC it was a 2ml tank. I also have the previous Merlin which has JFC and the JFC works well. Their description didn't mention JFC but many users thought it had JFC because if you don't tighten it full, you'll see what looks like adjustable JFC. I'm really happy with mine. It's well designed and works well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (7/1/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> It's a merlin mini, nothing wrong with the tank itself, just the general gravity feed system in general seems out dated.


In my opinion it seems a lot of folks love these types (including me) and some of the most popular RTAs use this design.Plus my SM 22m is a flavor machine and never leaks.


----------

